# Nissan Factory Bose Stereo vs Aftermarket



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

The LCD on my stereo is coming on and off and I believe it is the stereo. I talked to someone who repairs Bose Stereo and he told me that I should just get it repaired because the car's audio system is designed for the Bose Stereo. Even I get an adapter for the aftermarket, the quality of sound will be not as good as the Bose's. Is he correct? Please help. I don;t know whether to get it repaired of replace it.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Bose sounds mighty fine, but when you goto aftermarket you gotta rewire the whole thing. Unfortunatly bose uses tiny wires so good luck to ya.

Bose also isnt about pure volume, its about good sound at moderate volumes. If your like me and like to know that your tunes are crankable, go aftermarket.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

in b14s,is it just me or is it really hard to installan aftrmrket marketsereoi tried o insall a cd player today, andth damn things suck out like haldf an inch! whats up with that?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

as someone that does this for a living let me tell you no it's not hard to install aftermarket, yes, you do have to bypass the factory amps, but I can get my door panel off in less then 3 minutes, it ain't hard and jumping the amp takes 30 seconds, and in terms of installing the headunit, you've done something wrong rios because every install in a B14 I've done including my own was done in 15 minutes or less and is flush. I recommend aftermarket, there are so many possibilities you can explore and while bose is ok it's limited you can do better


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*here is my 2 cents*

bose is a good sounding system but you can always make a stock stereo sound better by going aftermarket. we had a caddy with a bose system and my 79 dodge pickup truck sounded better with less speakers ( and i have the sq papers to prove it ). in my current truck i had the deck and every speaker replaced 4 hours after we signed the papers saying it was mine. like i said you can always make a stock stereo better, even if it is bose.

laterz
chad


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree with dante. The Bose is a great system and sounds great...at medium levels, but when you try to crank it you lose something...it's just not crankable, nor was it designed to be. Bose is just one guy's interpetation of how audio should be. If you're really into it and critique every car system you hear, like I do, then don't go with Bose, decide for your self how you want it to sound, and build it. I cant remember if my Bose option was $1100 or $2000 but either way you can build a decent sytem. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey benzjef its easy to bypass the bose system you just bypass the wiring harness plus you can buy aftermarket harnesses that let you hook up to the factory harness. 
Rios, it may be that you lined up your unit to the wrong mounting holes, if not there are also mounting kits that makes the install look factory.

Best of luck ,Dre.


----------

